# Anybody Picking One Up Soon?



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm seriously considering getting a Galaxy Tab 10.1 in the next week or so...my laptop broke and so I want something I can bring around with me when going on campus (I'm a college student), as well as browse the internet and whatnot at home on the couch. Anybody else looking to buy one soon?


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd highly recommend this tablet over any other android tablet on the market. I absolutely love mine


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

Your just biased because yours has pretty little droids on the back... and the price was right


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

not just that, seriously i've compared this to the xoom and it absolutely destroys it.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

How does it destroy the xoom? Same hardware except sammy has no sdcard slot or hdmi.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

the screen its more sensitive, it doesn't feel as laggy (especially now that its got 3.1 on it)....so somehow even with the same hardware samsung did a better job.

btw, there IS going to be a video out to hdmi cable


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya I just don't like that you'll need proprietary cables for it. I've never noticed any sensitivity issues on my xoom. I know google/Moto have dropped the ball, but I'm sure it'll be greatly improved in the next update. But with it being rooted there's full r/w sd card functionality, USB hosting, oc, ad hoc support, etc. So im happy even with it technically being a beta device.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I'm with you on the cables thing. The tab just feels nicer in my hands as well, which is really just a preference thing i suppose.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I prefer the heft of the xoom over the lightweight samsung. Plus being a google experience device will eventually have its advantages. Hopefully ....


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

I have played around with a few and so far my IO Tab is the best yet. Just need some accessories like a case and car dock...


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm excited about picking one of these up by the end of the month. Trying to find some good accessories for it. Samsung has a slew of accessories at launch, but expensive.


----------



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

I am saving up to pick up one.. or heck.. may be get luck with the contest







. Btw, those going for relatively cheaper "features-rich" option can certainly go for Asus Transformer tablet. Quite feature rich but not sure about the performance and capability to mod. Yes, ASUS is trying hard to keep it "in stock".


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Word is that Samsung is going to be releasing a touch wiz update in the future. My question is, if I root this bad boy, am I going to be able to stay on vanilla honeycomb? That's the only thing I'm worried about. PS: best buy should have these in stock tomorrow!!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> How does it destroy the xoom? Same hardware except sammy has no sdcard slot or hdmi.


Not the same hardware


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> Not the same hardware


Aside from screen. Both are tegra2 dual core 1ghz


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Aside from screen. Both are tegra2 dual core 1ghz


Looks like their wiki needs updating then


----------



## vCass (Jun 16, 2011)

Depends what you call hardware -- xoom: 32gigs inside vs galaxy: 16
And from what i remember better cameras on xoom? And expandable memory on xoom. And the fact that xoom is going for same price now (costco has it for 499 this wkend). I know samsung has a pretty rough reputation on updates (although so does motorola, but not quite as bad).


----------



## Special_opps (Jun 11, 2011)

Picked one up taday. My 6 year old want let me touch it, since he discovered the games. It is nice and fast.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Just picked one up myself today at Best Buy.


----------



## vCass (Jun 16, 2011)

On the release day of the galaxy tab I very happily bought a xoom for the same price. And I enjoy my 32gigs expandable ports and standard outputs


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I would buy it if I wasn't poor...


----------



## Droidscythe (Jun 10, 2011)

Im on my new one now. I bought a xoom a few days ago, and returned it to buy this bad boy. So happy with the way it feels over the xoom.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Really wanting to, but I'm a highschool student & it would quite literally just about put me broke, lol :/


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> I would buy it if I wasn't poor...


Haha, I am too. Luckily (well not really luckily...) my laptop broke a month or two ago so I'm looking to get something I can sit on the couch and surf the web, check email, etc. with.


----------



## antnyh (Jun 7, 2011)

Got mine yesterday...father's gift for myself. Loving it so far but haven't had a chance to personalize it yet. I'd like to see a few good threads started here for customizing. So far I really like the feel of it. It's light but not too light. Feels very well made. When side by side comparing to the Xoom...the Xoom felt like a brick....personal preference I know.


----------



## FlameSpaz (Jun 11, 2011)

I purchased mine yesterday...loving it so far. After trying 4 other tabs, this one is a keeper.


----------



## antnyh (Jun 7, 2011)

I am having a lockscreen issue and a wifi issue. The lockscreen will sometimes only dim and not go completely off. My tab also wouldn't automatically connect to my home wifi upon coming home. Any similar issues?


----------



## mughalgxt (Jul 5, 2011)

Q.lockscreen will sometimes only dim and not go completely off.
Go to settings>screen>turn off auto adjust screen power and auto brightness

Mine connects automatically with wifi, recheck the settings


----------



## Aaron636r (Jun 7, 2011)

Picked up 1 of these formyself and 2 more the company I work for. All working great so far.


----------

